# Any Gluten Free Beer Recipe's?



## kiwisteveo (18/5/11)

its not my choice but the missus's dad has become one of those gluten free freaks and wants me to make him gluten free beer for him,looked on the recipe db but naturally couldn't see any so does anyone have any ideas/recipes for the freaks who can't have gluten in their diet.


----------



## manticle (18/5/11)

Gluten free freak as in coeliac?

Unfortunately it's not just a wacky dietary decision for many people.

Anyway try this for starters: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Awww....ont=gluten+free


----------



## razz (18/5/11)

Try Millet man from Ballarat, he runs a brewery
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p?showuser=2160
http://www.obrienbrewing.com.au/


----------



## spaced (18/5/11)

Hey mate, I'm a celiac and have a blog with my GF brewing experiences so far. Check it out

http://gfhomebrewing.blogspot.com/

Keep all the Gluten Free brewing gear seperate, don't risk cross contamination. Hit me up via pm if you have any questions.


----------



## amiddler (18/5/11)

spaced said:


> Hey mate, I'm a celiac and have a blog with my GF brewing experiences so far. Check it out
> 
> http://gfhomebrewing.blogspot.com/
> 
> Keep all the Gluten Free brewing gear seperate, don't risk cross contamination. Hit me up via pm if you have any questions.




Spaced,

I've a mate who is unfortunatly coelaic and has been on me to try and make a GF brew for him. Blog looks great BTW.
Were do you get your Sorghum Extract from? Looked through the sponsors but seems there is none there. Malting my own Millet would be great but your brews look very easy so I might start there.



Drew


----------



## XavierZ (18/5/11)

I heard somewhere (one of the many brewing podcasts) that too much Sorghum gives a metallic taste.
Have you experienced this at all Spaced?


----------



## scott_penno (18/5/11)

G&G definitely has (or has had) sorghum extract. Give them a call and if they don't have it, I'd be sure they could have it ordered.

sap.


----------



## amiddler (19/5/11)

Found it. Yes G&G do stock it. Link. Writing was to small for my fuzzy eyes.

Drew


----------



## spaced (19/5/11)

Drew said:


> Spaced,
> 
> I've a mate who is unfortunatly coelaic and has been on me to try and make a GF brew for him. Blog looks great BTW.
> Were do you get your Sorghum Extract from? Looked through the sponsors but seems there is none there. Malting my own Millet would be great but your brews look very easy so I might start there.
> ...



Brewers Choice and Craft Brewer, both should ship to wherever you are. I know Ross is on this forum and he said that one of his workers, Andrew, knows a fair bit about gluten free brewing.

I'm sticking to the really easy recipes for now, until I've got a few batches behind me. I've had great success with S-33 and WB-06 Fermentis Yeast, although the whole fermentis range is gluten free.




XavierZ said:


> I heard somewhere (one of the many brewing podcasts) that too much Sorghum gives a metallic taste.
> Have you experienced this at all Spaced?




Ok this is the weird thing. I spend a lot of time on homebrewtalk, due to them having such a large gluten free brewing base. They're based in the states and I hear from lots of them about this twang. However I'm yet to have this issues with my beers brewed with sorghum only. Also they use lots of brown rice syrup and have good results, but the two times I tried to use brown rice malt from coles the beer was really sour and horrid.

This recipe by Dkershner http://brew.dkershner.com/2009/gluten-free-tripel-blonde/ is really easy and althought not super complex, makes a great session beer. On that podcast you mentioned the lady from high gravity brew in the US said belgian yeasts produce all the flavour in belgian beers. So if you like belgian beers, you'll be happy with GF belgians.

Also, this is the pod cast you were talking about http://www.basicbrewing.com/index.php?page=radio

Head retention for my beers has been non existant so far, but it's not something I'm working on yet.

Feel free to send me any beers for review. I won't complain


----------



## HoppingMad (20/5/11)

razz said:


> Try Millet man from Ballarat, he runs a brewery
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...p?showuser=2160
> http://www.obrienbrewing.com.au/



Razz is spot on. Milletman (O'Brien's Brewery Ballarat) has a bunch of posts on AHB and is a guru on this. Search threads with his name and you'll get a bunch of stuff. Some of his threads were so interesting it got me thinking about tinkering with a range of different GF ingredients - and I'm not even intolerant to it.

Hopper.


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

+1 for Millet Man. I've been GF brewing for 4yrs now and Millet man certainly knows his stuff and is very generous with his advice. 

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

QUOTE (Bitter & Twisted @ May 18 2009, 10:40 PM) 

Hey I've been trawling around for GF recipes and most of the "usual" sites seem to have removed all of the nice homebrewing info.

Does anybody have a proven recipe for a sorghum-based wit?

cheers,
B&T
Hi B&T,

Here's recipe I had posted on oz craftbeer a few years back - it was a ripper!

Swap your sorghum malt for the fermentables and away you go, I've never done a wit with sorghum before but it should work fine.

Cheers, Andrew.

Recipe Swap : id 55 
Use the "Contact" button to send an email message to the Brewer to request further information or to give feedback. 
Category: 14. GLUTEN FREE 
Style: Belgian Wit 
Recipe Name: Buckwit 
Brewer's Name: Andrew Lavery 
Brewing Method: Partial Mash 
Starting Gravity: 1.048 
Ending Gravity: 1.012 
Alcohol (w/w%): 5.2% 
Bitterness (IBU): 18 
Colour (SRM): 2-3 ish 
Specification Comments: A reasonably good copy of the style, and damn easy to drink a lot of, my house beer 
Size of Batch: 23 
Batch Size Unit: Liters 
Extract Efficiency: 70% 
Fermentables:
1.5kg Buckwheat pilsener malt
1.5kg Millet pilsener malt
1.5kg Pure Harvest Rice Syrup
0.5kg CSR Golden Syrup (other brands have salt added) 
Hop Additions:
30g Goldings 4.5%AA 60 min
10g Goldings 4.5%AA 15 min 
Wort Preparation:
Mash grains with 12lt of water
Hold at 60C for 15 min
Syphon off 3lt of enzyme liquid and let it cool to around 40C
Add 3lt of boiling water to mash and raise temp to 85C for 30 min
Add enzyme liquid, 3lt of chilled water and 0.6kg of rice hulls
Hold at 63C for 90 min, heat to 70C for 30 min
Start sparge at 75C and transfer to lauter tun
Collect about 18lt and cut runnings at 1.010 
Boiling and Cooling:
Add rice syrup and golden syrup
Add water to a pre-boil volume of about 28lt
Boil for about 90 min
0.5 tablet of irish moss at 15 min for end
Cool to about 20-25C after boil 
Other Additions:
50g Dried pink grapefruit peel 15 min
30g Coriander seeds (crushed) 15 min
2g Cardomom pods (10 pods) 15 min
10g Freshly grated ginger root, boiled with priming sugar (strained out) 
Yeast Information:
Fermentis Safale K-97 
Fermentation Details:
Sprinkle yeast and aerate for 90 min
Primary ferment for 7-8 days at 20C
Secondary ferment for 2 days at 20C 
Other Brewing Information: All water pre-boiled to get rid of chlorination
Prime with 210g of dextrose (maize based)
Target 6.5 g/lt of CO2 
Competition Results:
Scored 124/150 at Beerfest 2005 which I am extremely happy with considering the beer was past it's prime by then


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

Now drinking recipe as above, very nice indeed. 
Sorry for posting in this way, but it isn't the easiest on a phone browser. 

Jay


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

This site http://gfhomebrewing.blogspot.com/2011/05/...er-brewing.html has some interesting looking extract and partial recipes. Not tried any myself. Sorghum extract is like hens teeth in the UK. 

Good luck

Jay


----------



## spaced (20/5/11)

Hi GFJ, I've never come accross the K-97 yeast, must not be as popular anymore or something. I really enjoyed WB-06 when I used it, but it's only been the once.

And did you make these or buy these?

1.5kg Buckwheat pilsener malt
1.5kg Millet pilsener malt




GFJ said:


> This site http://gfhomebrewing.blogspot.com/2011/05/...er-brewing.html has some interesting looking extract and partial recipes. Not tried any myself. Sorghum extract is like hens teeth in the UK.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Jay



Hi Jay, I suggest having a chat to a few different home brew suppliers in your area, and a little bit futher. If you still have no luck, look for a cheap grain to use to malt yourself. People have good success with millet and quiona.


----------



## [email protected] (20/5/11)

Hi spaced,

I malt my own millet, sorghum and buckwheat from scratch... a bit of a labour of love, but altimately the commercial GF offerings are pretty dreadful. Pilsen'ish malts are relatively straight forward as they require only a food dehydrator for drying and curing. I can recommend Millet Mans article on home malting. I only discovered it recently and his advice is very sound... only wish I had that info when I started. 

The Buckwit recipe above by Andrew ( millet Man) was recommended for someone using sorghum extract. I would guess that would lend a different character, but still be good. I'll drag out my notes, but I made a few modifications. I pretty sure I used the brewferm blanche yeast as the fermentis K-97 is only available it seems in 100gm packs as far as I could find. I used flaked rice instead of syrup as well. Otherwise mostly as the recipe states. It worked fine, apart from a very slow sparge. I managed the stated targets bar a few points, so added a little extra golden syrup to compensate. 

Subtle spice, very refreshing... a good summer drink. 

Have tried various routes for sorghum malt, seems to be a common problem in the UK according to threads on other forums. I might be able to find a EU supplier. The other route may be through a store that supplies the African community. Rice malt is pretty pricey here at about 12 a KG thus the flaked rice at about a quarter of the price. 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Millet Man (26/5/11)

spaced said:


> Hi GFJ, I've never come accross the K-97 yeast, must not be as popular anymore or something. I really enjoyed WB-06 when I used it, but it's only been the once.


K-97 (German ale) was the only "specialty" dry ale yeast back then - most likely a Kolsch yeast.

I'd probably pick T-58 for it's spicy character if I did it again now but it's not the greatest attenuator so WB-06 could be an option.

I'm looking at doing a seasonal 400 carton batch later this year of a more craft oriented style of gluten free beer and a wit or IPA are on my short list ....

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## crystaltinsel (9/10/11)

I am new to the Aussie Home Brewer forum. I am a GF brewer in the United States. I just formulated my first GF home brew and when it finishes carbonation, I will crack a bottle open and post my recipe (hopefully decently drinkable) on this forum. I really appreciate all of Millet Man's advice and articles. I spent 8 hours doing a partial mash recipe with malted quinoa and oat along with peaches and sorghum syrup. The beer is bottled and tastes nothing like peaches, but I can safely say it has a decent mouthfeel. My hubby and I have been homebrewing for years, but I just recently found I cannot use barley malt. Hence the forray into gluten free brews. I ended up on this forum because we really don't have a lot of GF home brews in the States- both recipes and commerical brands that are worth a flip. 


I am starting to formulate my next recipe and I plan to reduce the sorghum syrup and increase the malted grains. I have three problems I need help with:

1. Has anyone been happy with replacing the sorghum with brown rice syrup? How does it affect the final product?


2. I am having a devil of a time sprouting millet. The quinoa and amaranth sprouts fabulously. The buckwheat makes me want to puke and I am holding off on that one. I really want to do some millet, but we only have unhulled millet available here. I am still searching for a source of hulled millet. Does it matter?

3. Has anyone used amalyze to break down the grains? I used Millet Man's method of decoction and addition in my last batch and it seemed to work fine. I am just toying with the benefit or not of adding amalyze enzymes to the wort since the grains I am using are not like barley and wheat.



Thanks for the help and feedback in advance!


----------



## Millet Man (10/10/11)

The rice syrup we have here has zero protein whereas the sorghum syrup has a normal amount of protein so using rice instead will reduce head retention (sorghum syrup is not so great with head retention to begin with).

You definitely want unhulled millet and I find it sprouts very easily as long as the temperature is between 20-30C, any cooler and it won't sprout.

Added enzymes will help make up for malt that is not quite right if you can get them and make sure they are fungal rather than barley based enzymes.

Cheers, Andrew.


crystaltinsel said:


> I am starting to formulate my next recipe and I plan to reduce the sorghum syrup and increase the malted grains. I have three problems I need help with:
> 
> 1. Has anyone been happy with replacing the sorghum with brown rice syrup? How does it affect the final product?
> 
> ...


----------



## crystaltinsel (11/10/11)

Millet Man said:


> The rice syrup we have here has zero protein whereas the sorghum syrup has a normal amount of protein so using rice instead will reduce head retention (sorghum syrup is not so great with head retention to begin with).
> 
> You definitely want unhulled millet and I find it sprouts very easily as long as the temperature is between 20-30C, any cooler and it won't sprout.
> 
> ...



Andrew thanks for the reply.

I just brewed a partial mash batch of GF pale ale. Half of my grain bill was sorghum syrup. The other half was quinoa and oat malts. The sorghum was very strong. I also threw in some peaches and maltodextrin. The bittering hops were perle and the aroma, flavor and dry hops were cascade. I just bottled it. If it is decent, I will post my recipe on the forum.

Good to know about the protein content of the brown rice and sorghum syrups. Definitely makes a difference. I am still learning the chemistry of brewing. I will probably not use any additional enzymes to keep out any gluten ingredients. I did a decoction based on your beer brewing article and I think it definitely helped preserve the enzymes.

I have about a pound of unhulled millet hopefully sprouting, based on your suggestions.

My goal is to brew a good GF beer using standard equipment and a partial mash. Something the average hobbyist can be successful at. I know to really get into it I will need to invest in more equipment, but I want to try to create the best partial mash recipe I can before I make the cash investment.

My first GF beer prior to bottling tasted like an American Ale (cascade hops) version of Bards. That was pretty much what I was shooting for. Once it carbonates, I will do a full review and see what I have created. I will post it on the forum as I know I am not the only one out there in search of a decent, reasonably priced GF home brew beer. My cost is about $6.98 a six pack, which is cheaper than Bards and way cheaper than Greens. Those two, and Redbridge, are the only GF beers I can get in my area.

Cheers,

Crystal Tinsel


----------



## GFHomebrewer (11/10/11)

Hi, I am new to aussie homebrewer and i have had a gluten intolerance now for 8 years. Before being diagnosed I used to brew regular homebrew with about 500 long necks produced every year. Since becoming a coeliac suffer and not long ago with the introduction of sorghum malt, I have been able to convert some of my old beer recipes into gluten free recipes.

I have been able to brew an English bitter, Pilsner and an Aussie Bitter which were about 90% the same as what I brewed before i got coeliac disease. I have tried the Brewers Choice Pale Ale and the taste was not that pleasant and it was too watery with minimal to no head retention. I have been able to fix this to some degree. So I suggest using liquid sorghum malt which is now readily availabe to brew with.


----------



## HBHB (11/10/11)

GFHomebrewer said:


> Hi, I am new to aussie homebrewer and i have had a gluten intolerance now for 8 years. Before being diagnosed I used to brew regular homebrew with about 500 long necks produced every year. Since becoming a coeliac suffer and not long ago with the introduction of sorghum malt, I have been able to convert some of my old beer recipes into gluten free recipes.
> 
> I have been able to brew an English bitter, Pilsner and an Aussie Bitter which were about 90% the same as what I brewed before i got coeliac disease. I have tried the Brewers Choice Pale Ale and the taste was not that pleasant and it was too watery with minimal to no head retention. I have been able to fix this to some degree. So I suggest using liquid sorghum malt which is now readily availabe to brew with.




3 Kg Briess Sorghum Malt

60 Minute Boil with the following Hop Additions:

60 min 18 g Amarillo + 18 g Cascade
30 min 12 g Amarillo + 12 g Cascade
5 min 12 g Amarillo + 12 g Cascade

1 Whirlfloc Tablet

Use Yeast Nutrient 20 grams - it's really a big help with the yeast in GF Malts
US05 Yeast

OG 1.047
FG 1.012

4.6 %ABV
41 IBU's (funny how it doesn't taste like GF Malt) 

Yell out if you want some more.

Hope this helps,
Martin


----------



## spaced (11/10/11)

GFHomebrewer said:


> Hi, I am new to aussie homebrewer and i have had a gluten intolerance now for 8 years. Before being diagnosed I used to brew regular homebrew with about 500 long necks produced every year. Since becoming a coeliac suffer and not long ago with the introduction of sorghum malt, I have been able to convert some of my old beer recipes into gluten free recipes.
> 
> I have been able to brew an English bitter, Pilsner and an Aussie Bitter which were about 90% the same as what I brewed before i got coeliac disease. I have tried the Brewers Choice Pale Ale and the taste was not that pleasant and it was too watery with minimal to no head retention. I have been able to fix this to some degree. So I suggest using liquid sorghum malt which is now readily availabe to brew with.



Hi Gfhomebrewer, do you mind sharing your English Bitter recipe?


----------



## crystaltinsel (12/10/11)

HBHB said:


> 3 Kg Briess Sorghum Malt
> 
> 60 Minute Boil with the following Hop Additions:
> 
> ...



So HBHB, how did this recipe turn out? If you had to compare it to a commerical beer, what would it be like? I made a similar recipe, but I added malted grains to mine. It is still carbonating, so I don't have input on it yet. A review of this recipe would be most helpful. I will do the same when mine finishes carbonating. My beer is a GF version of an American Pale Ale--- I used Cascade and some Perle for bittering. 

Cheers,

Crystal Tinsel


----------



## crystaltinsel (12/10/11)

spaced said:


> Hi Gfhomebrewer, do you mind sharing your English Bitter recipe?




Brewman,


Checked out your blog. Lots of good recipes and input. If you had to describe your Centennial Ale and your Sierra Nevada Ale, how would you compare them to the actual beers in flavor, style, body and head retention? Very curious to see how everyone's recipes are translating into finished products.

I am planning on brewing an English Ale GF beer using a partial mash next. I first want to see how my Pale Ale turns out so I can start tweeking my recipe. I just did a partial mash using malted quinoa and oat along with the sorghum syrup. Had to do a partial decoction so it took me several hours to do this. I am hoping to increase the mouthfeel of my beer by using the malted grain I sprouted myself since malted specialty grains are nearly impossible to come by in the States.



Cheers,

Crystal Tinsel


----------



## spaced (12/10/11)

crystaltinsel said:


> Brewman,
> 
> 
> Checked out your blog. Lots of good recipes and input. If you had to describe your Centennial Ale and your Sierra Nevada Ale, how would you compare them to the actual beers in flavor, style, body and head retention? Very curious to see how everyone's recipes are translating into finished products.




In all honesty, no idea. At a guess, I'd say they'd be like the originals, but less the malt flavour. The centennial was awesome. I've had comments like caramel and there was nothing of the sort in there. The SNPA is only five days in the fermenter, so it really hasn't taken hold.

With regards to head retention. The amarillo IPA I'm drinking now holds a head, then into lacing. S-33 seems to create beers with fantastic head retention. At a guess I'd say the gluten free maltodextrine is helping.

I'm also currently doing a test by leaving out whirlfloc, to see if it's dropping out proteins that I need to keep in there.


----------



## crystaltinsel (12/10/11)

spaced said:


> In all honesty, no idea. At a guess, I'd say they'd be like the originals, but less the malt flavour. The centennial was awesome. I've had comments like caramel and there was nothing of the sort in there. The SNPA is only five days in the fermenter, so it really hasn't taken hold.
> 
> With regards to head retention. The amarillo IPA I'm drinking now holds a head, then into lacing. S-33 seems to create beers with fantastic head retention. At a guess I'd say the gluten free maltodextrine is helping.
> 
> I'm also currently doing a test by leaving out whirlfloc, to see if it's dropping out proteins that I need to keep in there.



Brewman,

I also used maltodextrin in my batch of GF Quinoa Pale Ale that is in the bottling stage. My intent of using the maltodextrin was to try to improve the mouth feel and head retention. When I checked the beer just prior to carbonation and bottling it was close to a Bards in mouthfeel, but the color was lighter. I also added some peaches which did nothing but up the alcohol content. My beer was definitely "heavier" than an American commerical beer, but until it finishes carbonation, I will not know what kind of head retention I will get. I will definitely post my findings. I used gelatin finings to clarify my beer and it worked so well the bottles have sludge in the bottom. I even racked the secondary product twice to remove sediment and dry hop debris prior to bottling. I am hoping for a really clear beer if the sediment at the bottom of the bottles is any indication. I was also trying to drop out proteins at the end. I will see if this affects the end product.

Cheers,



Crystal Tinsel


----------



## spaced (12/10/11)

crystaltinsel said:


> Brewman,
> 
> I also used maltodextrin in my batch of GF Quinoa Pale Ale that is in the bottling stage. My intent of using the maltodextrin was to try to improve the mouth feel and head retention. When I checked the beer just prior to carbonation and bottling it was close to a Bards in mouthfeel, but the color was lighter. I also added some peaches which did nothing but up the alcohol content. My beer was definitely "heavier" than an American commerical beer, but until it finishes carbonation, I will not know what kind of head retention I will get. I will definitely post my findings. I used gelatin finings to clarify my beer and it worked so well the bottles have sludge in the bottom. I even racked the secondary product twice to remove sediment and dry hop debris prior to bottling. I am hoping for a really clear beer if the sediment at the bottom of the bottles is any indication. I was also trying to drop out proteins at the end. I will see if this affects the end product.
> 
> ...




Yeah I tried maltodextrine in the bottling stage, really didn't see any benefit. I've moved it to the boil now so it's well mixed in. As I can't drink normal beer, it's important to get feedback from people who drink both gluten and gluten free beer. What I usually here back is, dry, sweet, cidery or mouthfeel as faults. So when I get that info back I try and modify future recipes to fix it. These days my beer is very clear and sediment in the bottles is very solid. You'll want at least 3 to 4 weeks mininum for US-05 to bottle ferment. From this time on you'll see good head retention etc.

I've ordered some american gluten free oats from another city nearby. Supposedly 4 out of 5 Celiacs can hack it. So if I'm lucky enough to be one of the four in testing, I'll be trying to make a gluten free porter soon.

Since starting brewing earlier this year, I've done about 18 gluten free batches. Hoping to trial malting grains etc next year.


----------



## HBHB (13/10/11)

crystaltinsel said:


> So HBHB, how did this recipe turn out? If you had to compare it to a commerical beer, what would it be like? I made a similar recipe, but I added malted grains to mine. It is still carbonating, so I don't have input on it yet. A review of this recipe would be most helpful. I will do the same when mine finishes carbonating. My beer is a GF version of an American Pale Ale--- I used Cascade and some Perle for bittering.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Crystal Tinsel



It comes up just fine. I built this one up for a mate who was a fan of the hops combination from his pre-diagnosis drinking days and he loves it.

As is often typical with Sorghum Malt base, the head doesn't tend to hold very well.

If i was making it for myself, i'd be doing a 20gram dry hop of each at about day 4 or 5.

The bitterness & flavour of the hops tends to balance out that all too common sweatness that comes through from the Sorghum.

Hope this helps,
Martin


----------



## mr_wibble (5/5/14)

spaced said:


> Keep all the Gluten Free brewing gear separate, don't risk cross contamination.


Is this really necessary ?

I was going to make a small-batch extract version for the outlaws (one of which needs GF).
But this means I'd need to buy a new fermenter.

Also my "big" pot is used to boil spaghetti ... is going through the dishwasher a good enough clean ?

thanks,
-kt


----------



## GalBrew (5/5/14)

What do people use for a bit of colour and flavour in these GF beers? I tries rice malt syrup once and that did SFA the beer still turned out a super pale straw colour and the flavour impact was zero. I find that using the sorghum syrup limits you quite a lot to either pale ales or IPAs. I'm not sure how you would use the Briess product to make a malty British beer such as an ESB (as mentioned above), I just don't buy it to be honest. Unless people are toasting their own sorghum malt, but unfortunately for my gluten intolerant friend that is a stretch to far for me.


----------



## mr_wibble (6/5/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> Is this really necessary ?
> 
> I was going to make a small-batch extract version for the outlaws (one of which needs GF).
> But this means I'd need to buy a new fermenter.
> ...


I've been thinking about this last night (SWMBO would say "stewing") ...

So I couldn't re-use a beer keg?
I'd have to buy new bottles ?
Spoons, Tubes, mash paddles?

Say I did AG, how does the LHBS "clean" its mill out ?

Geeze, it'\s all getting really hard.


----------



## ekul (6/5/14)

I made some gluten free beer recently to give to some gluten free mates (note: they are gluten intolerant not coeliac).

Just bought wln4000 (white labs clarity ferm) and chucked it in a normal batch. Makes the gluten level below 20ppm and was well received by mates.

I noticed that it cleared up a lot quicker than normal beers however it took a little extra time to dissipate this taste it had. Was a decent beer.


----------



## philmud (6/5/14)

Sitting in a pathology wait room as I type this to take a celiac test. Cross your fingers for me guys! If I AM celiac, I'll try the clarity ferm stuff, but if it doesn't work for me (20ppm is "gluten free" but still too high for some celiacs), I'll join the sorghum mob.
Ekul, after the "taste" of the clarity ferm dissipated, was there any perceivable difference in your beer? Head retention? Hop flavour? What style of beer was it?


----------

